# Todays smoked butter and cheese



## driedstick (May 5, 2013)

Here is the start,,,, not much but I was out and having cravins













IMG_20130504_193252_188.jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 5, 2013






Used apple pellets in the amps worked great just one row.













IMG_20130505_091807_032.jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 5, 2013






turned out nice and smelt great













IMG_20130505_093737_303.jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 5, 2013






Had to put the butter in the fridge it was getting too soft to vac pac,     Enjoy - have a great day

Steve

Sorry there were no more posts but this was started last night at 8 o'clock













IMG_20130504_215636_960.jpg



__ driedstick
__ May 5, 2013


----------



## themule69 (May 5, 2013)

looks great Steve.  i smoked some cheese a couple of days ago. before it get to hot to cold smoke.

happy smoken.

David


----------



## driedstick (May 5, 2013)

themule69 said:


> looks great Steve.  i smoked some cheese a couple of days ago. before it get to hot to cold smoke.
> 
> happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks David, seen your post also - yours looks great - I'm with on the heat part, Did mine in the fridge smoker this time instead of the mini, thought the heat would dissipate better and it did no melting, I got lucky

Steve


----------



## ajbert (May 5, 2013)

Smoked butter...hmmmm???

Never heard of such a thing but I'm very interested.  Yes, I'm a newbie to the smoking world, care to elaborate?


----------



## driedstick (May 5, 2013)

AJBert said:


> Smoked butter...hmmmm???
> 
> Never heard of such a thing but I'm very interested.  Yes, I'm a newbie to the smoking world, care to elaborate?


yep just like cheese, put a dab on a spud, steak or what ever very good will melt faster than cheese make sure you do it with real cool temps or put ice jugs in smoker to help keep temp down

good luck and looks like there is a 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  in order huh,

welcome aboard  have fun this is a great site just type what ever you want to do in the above search and you should find it.


----------



## winesipper (May 13, 2013)

OK, I'm brand new to smoking.  I just got a green egg for Mother's Day, and we inherited an electric smoker as well.  I have the cold smoking pellets and would love to try smoking some cheeses....how do I start??


----------



## webowabo (May 14, 2013)

Do you need to let the butter rest for a anytime like cheese to cut down on the bitterness? Special wrapping. I dont have a vac-pac setup yet. My cheese I just wrap very good in plastic wrap.. should butter be the same?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## driedstick (May 14, 2013)

winesipper said:


> OK, I'm brand new to smoking.  I just got a green egg for Mother's Day, and we inherited an electric smoker as well.  I have the cold smoking pellets and would love to try smoking some cheeses....how do I start??


Just get some cheese and if you can a "amps"  from Todd (Amaze - n - Pellet smoker)  he is a great sponsor here on this forum , NO heat and do in morn or evening when not so hot outside, also if you need you can put some Ice in the smoker to keep temp down, smoke for about 2-3 hrs then let rest for hr, vac pac or saran wrap for 2 weeks min in fridge then enjoy, use the search bar also this place has tons of info on it.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## driedstick (May 14, 2013)

webowabo said:


> Do you need to let the butter rest for a anytime like cheese to cut down on the bitterness? Special wrapping. I dont have a vac-pac setup yet. My cheese I just wrap very good in plastic wrap.. should butter be the same? Thanks in advance!


I did nothing to mine, never even wrapped it, just put the butter stick in fridge and just last night had first try on baked spud & OMG   Yummy  kids had some on toast this morning and they really liked it also. Don't know if you are suppose to let sit or not??

Good luck,,,, its really good.


----------



## webowabo (May 14, 2013)

Thanks driedstick. Suppose to have storms all day where I'm at tomorrow so probably wont have any worth while work. Therefor I plan on do some cold smokimg just to ease my midweek itch ;) I let a few sticks of butter rest for a few days and see of there is any difference in flavor or bitterness.  Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## dougmays (May 15, 2013)

how long are you going to keep it in the fridge?


----------



## driedstick (May 15, 2013)

dougmays said:


> how long are you going to keep it in the fridge?


Started second stick last night and not lasting long looks like I am going to have to do a lot more of this the kids are loving it. I will try to buy some corn on the cob tonight and try it I am sure it will be great. Fridge time?? I don't think there is a time I don't recall butter going bad in fridge but maybe, if I do a lot this next time I will be wrapping in at least in saran wrap and putting it back in I am sure you could re-freeze it. 

this butter I did come out of the freezer no crumbling so that was a good experiment, I will let you know if I re freeze it and see want it does.

Thanks and good luck Doug.


----------

